# Lindon Farms



## jazygirl (May 2, 2012)

I founf this company online. They have long term food storage foods.

Has anyone tried them?


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Nope never heard of them.. but somebody in here will have...and howdy and welcome...*


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

Interesting. I research this kind of stuff for fun and profit.

Normally you can find a business address for a company fairly easily - not so for Lindon Farms. The company admits is has been around since 2007. Nothing more.

Their website is hosted out of a location in New York and is managed by a company in Scottsdale AZ.

When I tried to find the return policy, normally a source for an address, the site kept re-curving back to the home page. Big Red Flag for me.

So, since I don't 'do' Facebook, may I suggest you contact the company and ask

Where does your food ship from? - insist on a physical address.

Who sources your food? Is ANY of your food from outside of the US?

What State are you licensed to do business in?

It is dead simple to set up a website and post impressive photos - nothing has to be real unfortunately.

If you do Facebook contact these folks, I would appreciate your findings.

I didn't bother to emaill them based on their business model - and so won't be dealing with them - I am curious though..


----------



## jazygirl (May 2, 2012)

Hmmm, I will contact them and see what I find!


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

It is another arm of the Ready Project
Email:
support @ thereadyproject.com

Call Us:
801-785-5800
877-473-2394 (877 4-READY-4)

Mailing Address:
THE READY PROJECT, LLC
909 W 500 N STE A
Lindon, UT 84042

They are also
Simple Preparedness
c/o The Ready Project
[email protected]
Toll-free: 1-877-473-2394
Mon-Fri: 10am - 8pm EST


----------



## jazygirl (May 2, 2012)

Have you ever ordered from them? I haven't ben able to find any reviews on them like on youtube. Unlike Wise, their everywhere! Their sales guy has been in contact with me.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

SlobberToofTigger said:


> It is another arm of the Ready Project
> Email:
> support @ thereadyproject.com
> 
> ...


I did run across this outfit, but there was no direct business link that I could find.

Based on this...

Has a BBB accreditation as of 8.10 with no complaints om file.

The Ready Project LLC in Lindon, UT is a private company categorized under Weighing, Food and Commodity. Records show it was established in 2006 and incorporated in Utah.

Owner Dan Moss
Owner
PepperLu
October 2010 - Present (1 year 8 months) Lindon, UT

CEO, co-founder
The Ready Project
April 2007 - Present (5 years 2 months)

Owner
Peekaboo Photos, LLC
August 2004 - Present (7 years 10 months)

The Company appears to be a member in good standing with the Provo Ut business community.

Let us know where they source thier food as they 'mix' thier own.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Wow, DKR! You are _awesome_ at checking things out!


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

jazygirl said:


> Have you ever ordered from them? I haven't ben able to find any reviews on them like on youtube. Unlike Wise, their everywhere! Their sales guy has been in contact with me.


Sorry cannot help you there. I only prep raw materials so build meals not processed meals so that I have guaranteed quality and know exactly what is in my food.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

jazygirl said:


> I founf this company online. They have long term food storage foods.
> 
> Has anyone tried them?


*There are several companies that are right up front Jazz and most of the folks in here have done biz with them...

Deal with the ones that have been in Business a long time..

Also look at past threads in here and you can learn to do your own LTS and save tons of $$$$...

You can put up several hundred pounds of beans and rice etc for what oone case of LTS costs..

Read!! or ask...*


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> Wow, DKR! You are _awesome_ at checking things out!


I normally can backtrack acquisition actions and such as well. This is a new start up so nothing to backtrack. Several places in Utah 'roll their own' by mixing dry vegis, soup mix and a host of other 'stuff' to sell as food.

Lindon Farms shows a large warehouse on their website, leading you to believe they are a 'big boy' dealer. They may be, I can't tell by looking at what is available publicly.

They are located @909 W 500 N STE A in Lindon, UT. Use Street View, you'll see they one of 8 tenants in the building. In a small industrial park in a rural part of Utah. (Link below)

So, one step above a dealer that 'drop ships' a product to you from someone else's warehouse - but not a quite as big as NitroPak or Walton Feeds.

A lot of new players in the field (WISE, Food Insurance, Lindon, etc) that want to sell 'subscription' foods. While it may be good marketing, I've taken a pass on all of them. just because of their marketing plans - many are pyramid sellers (Think Amway).

A Slobber said, I can pack my own foods for a fraction of the cost of these prepaid plans.

I'm old enough to have been a dealer for the original Rainy Day foods. I like to see new supply sources, but would caution anyone when dealing with out of state dealers.

Always get -* in writing *- what comes in a package
Understand their return policy
Understand that shipping can easily double (or more) your out of pocket costs.
Understand what a 'serving' is and what the serving represents - and what it does not. 
Understand that no matter how 'complete' a package is, you will need oils and other items to have full and nutritious meals.
Before you buy, ensure you have someplace suitable to store the food. By suitable I mean cool and dark.

Fun look at their location.
(http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&b...code_result&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CB0Q8gEwAA)


----------



## jazygirl (May 2, 2012)

That's exactly what I'm doing. I'm looking at and comparing all my options.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

jazygirl said:


> That's exactly what I'm doing. I'm looking at and comparing all my options.


VEry good thing to do.

The folks over at Zombie Squad posted this a while back
http://zombiehunters.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=74461&hilit=Adventures+rice

on how to pack your own. You can buy locally & pack your own for a fraction of the processed foods.

Good luck on your prepping journey!


----------



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

We bought one of the 180 serving containers for about $175 a few months ago. We haven't used it yet but it has a 20 year shelf life guaranteed. We will probably buy more in the future.


----------

